# Degreaser?



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone have a homemade recipe for a really good degreaser? I have a spot where we moved a stove that I just can't get the grease from and the least little thing gets on that spot and it is almost permanent thereafter. I would love to get this up off of my linoleum.

Thanks!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Actually, it's not a home made thing, but I swear by goof off for that stuff! Either that or the orange hand cleaner my son in law uses in the garage. I've even used that to pretreat clothing!


----------

